# Presenting Martin Archery?s 2010 Catalog



## Tks1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Can't wait for the dealer meeting to see these bows up close and personal


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Awsome Line-Up!*

*Best Line-up To Date! But there just Might
be an Alien Lurking around Somewhere. *:ninja:


----------



## Willy-an (Mar 8, 2008)

Very nice models.
Specialy the ShadowCat, looks big but on the other hand very forgiven and fast. 
The things we like to have. 
Can't wait to get this Cat in my hands.


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

*2010 products* Nice Job**

That is a great looking catalog with some beautiful bows.:thumbs_up
And might I say the site you use for viewing the catalog online is awsome.

The New Shadowcat and the Scepter Rock !!! Great Job


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

Great looking lineup !!!!!!


----------



## rtpegram (Nov 30, 2007)

*traditional bows*

did anyone ever get an answer about why they only have 3 trad bows on their website?? Are they dropping the trad bows?? :sad:


----------



## Tks1 (Jun 9, 2009)

No Not droping Just re evaluating the Trad line Sales were off last year. They said dealers would be getting additional info on the trad line


----------



## BowHntnWV (Oct 5, 2006)

Are they still continuing the Mamba? I was going to purchase one but now I don't know whether to buy an 09 or wait...


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

Lots of good work going into the riser design and new hybrid cams, but I sure do miss the Nitrous X shoot through option - speed and perfect center shot, perfectly tuned in just a few minutes. I sure hope they see fit to do a "next generation" of the Nitrous X cams soon... I can only imagine how great a ShadowCat or WartHog would be with NitrousX B cams on it..... guess I may have to build my own !


----------

